# Wing clipping



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just curious if anyone clips there tiels wings or gets them done elsewhere I have always got mine done by our breeder but it can be a pain going all the way down there I don't think I am ready to do it myself yet I am so afraid of doing it wrong  I don't keep mine fully clipped just alittle so they can still fly but not the crazy flying I have read up on it and it doesn't look to hard but I am not comfortable doing it yet does anyone have any tips if they do it themselves?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys are too stupid to be fully flighted.  I clip my birds myself (if i choose to clip) and Cookie and Bailee both have 3 flights on each side clipped. This allows them to fly beautifully, but not at break neck speeds.

To clip yourself in an almost fool proof way use nail clippers and do one feather at a time. That way you can slice off the whole wing by accident.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I choose not to clip. Just my choice. If it happens i need to for some reason then i will clip myself. I've clipped enough now to know how to do it. Takes time but it really helps to have two people. One to hold the bird and pull out the wing and the other to clip the feathers. I've found this way the best for the budgies but i can do it alone if i must.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would definetly needs someone to help me hold...lol I never even thought to use nail clippers thanks for the tip Bea


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I clip all of mine..all 10 of them. One at a time is the best way- put them on ur chest or on the counter, you can cover them with a small towel, take each wing and clip a line- and remember better too little then too much.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, to be honest..I wouldn't have a clue. You could draw me pictures and I still wouldn't be confident enough to clip wings. Dooby does fly like a lunatic, but so far, so good, we have learnt to duck!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Well, to be honest..I wouldn't have a clue. You could draw me pictures and I still wouldn't be confident enough to clip wings. Dooby does fly like a lunatic, but so far, so good, we have learnt to duck!!


Just wait till he figures out how to get you when your ducking...lol Ollie is relentless we play this little hide and seek game and I try to run and hide around the corner and he still finds me and lands on my head ..lol or if I duck to far down he lands on my back


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! That sounds like fun.


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

I would like to clip charlies flight feathers, looked at the youtube movie - and it doesnt look too hard, although I would be a little aprenhensive but only because I have never done it before.

do most people tend to clip >?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its all a personal choice but it seems like most clip there tiels to some extent some more then others, mine are all clipped but they are still able to fly just not the crazy flying were there going to hurt themselves, only my newest is clipped to were she can fly but can't get alot of lift, Alot of people on here clip there tiels themselves I have not tried it yet I to am a little aprenensive about it but I am going to try it myself soon


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

hmmm I don't know if I am going to clip or not clip...I would like to have them cliped but I am scared to do it by my self...but the breeder I might get him/her form is an hr away...how often do they need to be clipped???? Once a week, month, year??? I would think month...but I am not sure????


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> hmmm I don't know if I am going to clip or not clip...I would like to have them cliped but I am scared to do it by my self...but the breeder I might get him/her form is an hr away...how often do they need to be clipped???? Once a week, month, year??? I would think month...but I am not sure????


Clipping is quite simple-once you get the hang of it you can do it in a matter of seconds... I will try and post a guide later today that might help people that aren't familiar with it.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

oh cool that would be awsome!!!! Where would it be posted...in this thread or a different one???


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> oh cool that would be awsome!!!! Where would it be posted...in this thread or a different one???


No problem. We need a guide anyway. It'll be in the Cockatiel health section but I'll post the link here for it.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Awsome thanks!!!!! (your so helpfull


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> Awsome thanks!!!!! (your so helpfull


No problem. We all started at nothing.  here it is http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php/wing-clipping-101-682.html?p=6649#post6649


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

I am the same really, after watching this movie on you tube, I am tempted to have a go soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffQF_tnxAmc

I would probably clip just the flight feathers, am I right in thinking that just slows them a litte? might it help charlie learning to step on my finger a little better?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

guido said:


> I am the same really, after watching this movie on you tube, I am tempted to have a go soon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffQF_tnxAmc
> 
> I would probably clip just the flight feathers, am I right in thinking that just slows them a litte? might it help charlie learning to step on my finger a little better?



Clipping or not is pretty contreversial. It's really what you think is best for your birds. For example, my budgies were clipped until tame and now they are all flighted. I will not be clipping them again at all. Baby and Ziggy both were clipped from the start, not because they aren't tame but because they go outside (*my little disclaimer-I am not recommending clipping your tiel to take it outside-a clipped tiel can still fly and there are alot of things you need to know about your tiel before trying to do so) It depends on the person, bird and situation. Here is the article http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread...=6649#post6649


----------



## guido (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the info;

I realise the wing clipping can be as contraversial as child smacking 
I can see your point too, from what your saying it may prove beneficial in the early days to be clipped i think. Maybe when your passed the initial stages clipping becomes less of an issue.

Charlies wings sure are loooooooong at the moment, and he has been flying like a hawk!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

guido said:


> I would probably clip just the flight feathers, am I right in thinking that just slows them a litte? might it help charlie learning to step on my finger a little better?


They say clipping can make the training process easier  It's possible to just "trim" the wing and slow the bird down. "Clipping" often means a much more radical cut, and greatly reduced flying ability.

Bea had a good idea as well she suggested using nail clippers to trim the wings and there is less of a chance of something going wrong.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yup, nail clippers are just about fool proof.  Airports might disagree with me (you can't get them on planes here), but they're just about harmless in most people's hands. You can clip one feather at a time using them, and aren't waving these big sharp things around near your bird. They're especially handy if you're nervous and your bird is fidgety.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Yup, nail clippers are just about fool proof.  Airports might disagree with me (you can't get them on planes here), but they're just about harmless in most people's hands. You can clip one feather at a time using them, and aren't waving these big sharp things around near your bird. They're especially handy if you're nervous and your bird is fidgety.



That's a good idea Bea.


----------

